# One-Handed Goodall Valve Pump?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one to chew on, folks: has anybody ever developed a one-handed water pump to feed water to a Goodall valve? I need one.


Here's the situation. I recently installed Goodall valves on two of my three steamers to extend run times. (The third one has a tender pump which will do for now.) But I've discovered a problem. I have a mild case of cerebral palsy (or I was dropped on my head -- professional opinions vary) and as a result, I have little finger strength or coordination in my right hand. This creates a difficulty when I'm pumping water into the Goodall valve. As soon as I start pumping water against the pressure of the valve, I can't hold it in place with my right hand. Contrarywise, when I hold the water tube in place with my left hand, I lack the finger strength to squeeze the pump handle. 


I looked around at the last NSS to see what other people were doing. I saw that Dwight had a hand-crank dealy on his water supply, and Bill Allen had what looked like a little battery-powered pump mounted on his. I suppose I could use the powered pump once I threw the switch. But what I'm really thinking of is something like a squirt gun with a tip that I could stick right into the goodall valve. Does that make sense?


Opinions, solutions?


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

You might check your pump, some are difficult to pump because of a defect. It seems that at the nozzle there is a small rubber piece at the center, this can press against the adapter hole minimizing the flow and causing it hard to pump. To check unscrew the end a little bit and it might cause the pump to pump easier. To permanently fix the problem I installed a washer in the nozzle cap, this give a gap between the rubber piece and the nozzle inlet to the hose. An o-ring instead of a washer might work better. I broke a friends pump because of this defect. Where did you buy the pump bottle? 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

jim Sanders of Webee Pop Valves has a system with his goodall valves that you can screw the nozzle from his bottle into the threading on the goodall valve which is one handed. You'd just thread the injector on the nozzle coming off the hose into the goodall valve then use your dominant hand to squeeze the bottle and unscrew the hose when you're done.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have goodalls that have a male quick disconnect on the top, basically you push it on pump the water in without holding then pull the end off. You can either addon a female disconnect to your hose from your bottle or I can supply one also.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 10 Aug 2012 10:36 PM 
Here's one to chew on, folks: has anybody ever developed a one-handed water pump to feed water to a Goodall valve? I need one.


Here's the situation. I recently installed Goodall valves on two of my three steamers to extend run times. (The third one has a tender pump which will do for now.) But I've discovered a problem. I have a mild case of cerebral palsy (or I was dropped on my head -- professional opinions vary) and as a result, I have little finger strength or coordination in my right hand. This creates a difficulty when I'm pumping water into the Goodall valve. As soon as I start pumping water against the pressure of the valve, I can't hold it in place with my right hand. Contrarywise, when I hold the water tube in place with my left hand, I lack the finger strength to squeeze the pump handle. 


I looked around at the last NSS to see what other people were doing. I saw that Dwight had a hand-crank dealy on his water supply, and Bill Allen had what looked like a little battery-powered pump mounted on his. I suppose I could use the powered pump once I threw the switch. But what I'm really thinking of is something like a squirt gun with a tip that I could stick right into the goodall valve. Does that make sense?


Opinions, solutions?

Yes...Offered by sponsor of MLS live steam forum (TRS)...snap on to the connection and pump one handed


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Sanders' Weebee goodall valve (mentioned above) uses a bayonet fitting. You press the hose tip into the goodall valve and make a quarter turn to lock it in place. When you're done, just turn it the other way and pull it out. I have one on my Accucraft Climax and am very happy with its performance and it certainly could be used one-handed.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have goodalls that have a male quick disconnect on the top, basically you push it on pump the water in without holding then pull the end off. You can either addon a female disconnect to your hose from your bottle or I can supply one also. 
I have the same rig, though my quick-connect is actually soldered onto an Accu check valve that fits the spare blank fitting on the backhead.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, a veritable plethora of solutions! But several of them sound like they're talking about the same device, or at least very similar devices. So I'm still a bit confused.. or confused again?


First off, the pump bottle I bought was labelled from Accucraft, and it has a simple narrow metal nozzle with a slight taper to the tip. It fits easily into the goodall valve with a little push, but can come out almost as easily. No twist to it, no snap. Bought it from Mark at Silver State.


Charles, you simply say to snap it on, but that's exactly the problem -- unless I'm missing something (and I've played with the fittings a bit to make sure) it won't snap on! Steven, you and Llyn both mention a 'screw-on' or "half-screw bayonet" solution from Jim Sanders at Weebee. Jason and Pete, you talk about a goodall valve with a male 'quick disconnect' on top, and a matching female fitting to put on the pump. This sounds like a different solution than Steven and Llyn's. Does the male fitting raise the profile of the goodall valve?


But either solution actually has two parts, doesn't it? I would need to put the appropriate goodall valve on each steamer, and put the appropriate fitting on the bottle (or buy a bottle with the fitting attached?)


Thanks, everybody, for your patience!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, you simply say to snap it on, but that's exactly the problem -- unless I'm missing something (and I've played with the fittings a bit to make sure) it won't snap on! Steven, you and Llyn both mention a 'screw-on' or "half-screw bayonet" solution from Jim Sanders at Weebee. Jason and Pete, you talk about a goodall valve with a male 'quick disconnect' on top, and a matching female fitting to put on the pump. This sounds like a different solution than Steven and Llyn's. Does the male fitting raise the profile of the goodall valve?


Yes, the female end on the bottle simply is "pushed" on to the male part that is soldered to the good all valve. To release it just pull up the female coupling outer sleeve and it off...simple and easily.
Photo below is the receiving end (male) to which the female end "automatically" clicks over it. In the case the unit fits under the steam dome with an opening that allows the female to slip on.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This sounds like a different solution than Steven and Llyn's. 
Yes - it uses the 1/8" 'quick connects' that Jason imports from Germany. It will change the height of the Goodall valve and you will have to solder the male into the valve. Remove the silicon first.

This is the quick-connects on the water feed pipe from the tender on my EBT #12. [Of course, I got them the wrong way around, so I can't use my squirt bottle to feed the engine as I do on the C-19!!]


----------



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Sorry Meant Goodall valve*

Well i will contact WeeBee locos and get set up with the Bottle and complete parts thanks to all who replied.






Rob


----------

